# Help! Greasy and Ointment soaked fur from yeast infection in ear



## newpuppy (Mar 29, 2011)

Immediately after bringing my puppy Lily home from the breeder, I took Lily to the vet for a check up. At the breeder's house, I noticed Lily was scratching her right ear badly. The vet found high levels of yeast in her ears probably from water entering the ears. The vet told me to use an ear wash solution every other day and Remcin ointment twice a day. The ointment's consistency is similar to petroleum jelly. The problem is that the ear wash and ointment ooze out of her ears and her entire head is one big grease ball. I shampooed her head and it made only a minor difference. Then once I administered her ointment again, she became a huge grease ball again. The vet expects her to be on this medicine for about 2 weeks. What do you suggest I use to remove the grease from her fur? What should I do to minimize the greasiness for the next 2 weeks?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I use Les Poochs F&T degreaser:

Les Poochs Fragrances - SHAMPOOS




Edited to Add: Just use this on the area that's greasy. I would think it would dry the coat out to use it over the entire body.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Or you could wash the ear hair with Dove dish detergent (the original one) - nothing with bleach or anything else in it. Remember they cleaned the oil off the ducks after the oil spills.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A little dish soap tapes it right out.


----------

